# how much do i charge for custom dress?



## jcarreon827 (Mar 7, 2008)

I was just wondering how much should I charge for "ONE" customized dress? I am usually heat pressing t-shirts. I have done jeans, jackets and so on, but i've never been asked to customize a dress. I know it would depend on whether i use transfers or would plastisol even be worth it for just one piece? This person is in the music promotion business and will always need just "ONE" custom piece for the evening, so how much would I even begin to price?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We charge between $250 and $600 to do one leather jacket with a custom design.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

That is so difficult to answer bc first off, what kind of dress are you speaking of? Are you talking boutique type clothing, custom designed and sewn, or simply adding a plastisol, or DTG, to a simple dress, is the dress customer supplied? Where are you located? Different regions have different prices. 

I think you are best off "trying" to find some competition offering the same service and comparing prices. If your little lady is a smart shopper, she will already have done the same thing. 

Different factors will go into your price like the level of quality your are representing your work at and the service you are providing. I would imagine that dress could cost anywhere from $40 to $400 depending on how it is packaged and presented. Plastisols may be the way to go if you want to charge a higher price, or maybe you should look into outsourcing DTG, and being the middle man on that. DTG is a very nice process as well, and suitable for one-off's. 

But I realize, if you can order a plastisol and heat press it on a dress, so can someone else. You don't seem to be offering a specialized unique service, unless you are custom designing the dress, and it is one of a kind, well, that price can be through the roof, lol, or not. 

Much more info is needed to help, but mainly, research on your side to find other similar products and corrosponding prices will help you best. Best regards to you, sounds like an interesting job. Hope it goes well. At worst, take all of your costs and muliply by 4, that should be your minimum retail number, but I prefer to charge as much as someone is willing to pay. I don't mind higher profit margins. Alot of times, if folks pay higher, they feel they got something more special. I only believed that after I saw it. Good luck to you.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

binki said:


> We charge between $250 and $600 to do one leather jacket with a custom design.


 
Which printing process is that Binki? Sounds like a great process to offer, just wondering how you making them up. Thanks.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Which printing process is that Binki? Sounds like a great process to offer, just wondering how you making them up. Thanks.


embroidery on biker leather jackets


----------



## jcarreon827 (Mar 7, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> That is so difficult to answer bc first off, what kind of dress are you speaking of? Are you talking boutique type clothing, custom designed and sewn, or simply adding a plastisol, or DTG, to a simple dress, is the dress customer supplied? Where are you located? Different regions have different prices.
> 
> I think you are best off "trying" to find some competition offering the same service and comparing prices. If your little lady is a smart shopper, she will already have done the same thing.
> 
> ...


 
i hope this is the way to respond, i'm still learning... well, i guess to clarify the " customizing" its not gonna be anything too unique, just like you mentioned above. the dress will probably be one of those tight fitting tube dresses or tunics...(they will supply this time, but i want to start making and selling them on my own). i won't be offering anything specialized, and i'm sure anyone else could do it, it's just i'm here at the moment, so they looked to me. They don't seem to like to shop around so if i do a good job, i'm sure they will continue to do business with me. i haven't seen anyone else do this locally, except through regular shirt tees, but not a dress. i'm in houston where the market for hip hop tees are pretty large at the moment, so to actually do a dress would be different. the main focus is usually on the guys and not girls. well, from what i've researched so far. but as for the dtg...where would i look for that? i hope that clarifies things a bit, i know there is so many different aspects of what we tend to believe is a "simple question"


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, here is another idea. We did a one only piece and our minimum charge is $40 and the customer paid it.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Whether it is a dress or a jacket, you need to charge for your materials,time,and then mark up. This will allow you the chance to be fair. If it is real involved design then you need to charge a design fee too. .... JB


----------



## jcarreon827 (Mar 7, 2008)

well, thanx for those of you who responded. i don't think we need to dread on this one i think i'll just start at $40 and go up from there...sounds good to me


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

jcarreon827 said:


> i hope this is the way to respond, i'm still learning...


It's okay, we all are or have been there. I'm learning again too at the moment, always learning actually, but you know, sometimes you get to that comfortable spot - finally! 

I'm in the process of gathering my supplies - and my Q's - right JB?? lol.. those vinyl folks will be hearing from me before too long. 



> well, i guess to clarify the " customizing" its not gonna be anything too unique, just like you mentioned above. the dress will probably be one of those tight fitting tube dresses or tunics...(they will supply this time, but i want to start making and selling them on my own). i won't be offering anything specialized, and i'm sure anyone else could do it, it's just i'm here at the moment, so they looked to me.


I'm sorry, from your response I hope I didn't make you feel like there isn't any "magic" to it. I just keep an eye out for the possibility of a high price sending a customer elsewhere, and will the customer "find" an "elsewhere" out there to buy from. 

The fact that you are there, and you can do it, is an awesome spot to be in. Your marketing and skills are already paying off for you. 

Also, just bc another printer Can do it, doesn't mean the customer realizes that. Even if they did, the quality and service they will get from you is worth not driving anywhere else. 



> They don't seem to like to shop around so if i do a good job, i'm sure they will continue to do business with me.


Perfect, it's just a matter of finding the right price for both you and the customer. I saw Binki's post and he doesn't sell himself cheap. I think you've gotten some good advice from him bc he values his work, and charges appropriately for it (from everything I've read of yours Bink.)



> i haven't seen anyone else do this locally, except through regular shirt tees, but not a dress.


Perfect, getting this job and getting her out there in your work is a great way to break open this market. Being a music promoter, she is in a prime position to highlight your work. 



> i'm in houston where the market for hip hop tees are pretty large at the moment, so to actually do a dress would be different. the main focus is usually on the guys and not girls.


This amazes me. The focus is not on women, the spenders??? Thank goodness for you that you see this, and realize there is a market for you to open and supply. I hope you pursue it, woman love to be sold to.... 



> but as for the dtg...where would i look for that?


If you went DTG, direct to garment printing, you could either google direct printers in your area, or another idea is to place a referrals and recommendations ad in this forum in that section. Folks can recommend someone in your area, or they can offer their services to you if they provide that service. 

Either way, best wishes to you. As time goes on, and you get a feel for how your product is selling, you can gage the demand for the product and any changes in price that your market will bear. Opening the market is the first important step, and I wish you well. Kelly


----------



## sharps (Nov 14, 2007)

Just interested, what type of design was printed on the dress? do you have a picture that you wouldnt mind sharing?

Also, i would almost certainly do a discharge print in my opinion that is if the fabric is nice.


----------

